
Ask HN: What is in a modern web framework? - chvid
Would you expect in (or need from) a web framework that is modern by 2016-standards?<p>- Web services (REST, SOAP?)?
- Web socket communication (with additional protocols ... STOMP)?
- HTML templating, HTML components - or are these now things of the past?
- A database ORM or a some other NOSQL-like data storage?
- Glue for application structuring: Dependency injection, configuration?
- Tools for authentication, monitoring, logging, administration ... or are these better left out of a framework and up to the application developer?<p>What are good examples (regardless of language)?
======
dalacv
Oracle APEX is a modern web framework with no coding required. Don't get me
wrong, though, you can get under the hood if you want.

REST API, RDBMS, Authentication, Authorization, Theming, Templates, Shared
Components, Database Designer, Export / Importing. Loaded with tons of
features and it is free.

~~~
chvid
I am going to try resubmitting this question as the formatting has just gone
bananas.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11436923](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11436923)

